# Frage zu Interfaces und extends



## Ozzy Ozborn (13. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich bin relativer Java-Neuling, und habe hier ein Problem, mit dem ich nicht weiterkomme:
wir haben 1 Interface, von welcher 2 weitere Interfaces erben sollen:

public interface Ent1IF {}
public interface Ent2IF extends Ent1IF {}
public interface Ent3IF extends Ent1IF {}​
Hierzu sollen wir nun die Klassen implementieren, aber so ganz habe ich das noch nicht verstanden, wozu diese Interfaces dienen.

Für das Interface Ent1IF würde ich ja schreiben:

public class Ent1implements Ent1IF {}​
Aber was mache ich mit den beiden anderen? Inwieweit erben die etwas?

Vielen Dank schon einmal für Eure Antworten, MfG, Ozzy


----------



## lernen.2007 (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

ich weiß die Antwort zu deiner Frage, würde aber lieber nicht Antworten. Weil man durch Tippen und ausprobieren selber ganz gut lernen kann. 

Lege einfach Interfaces mit je einen Methode, aber die Methoden sollen zuerst mal anders heißen. Und dann legst du eine Klasse, dass diese Interface implementiert. Die Klasse soll zuerst das Interface ohne Vererbung implementieren und dann soll es das Interface mit Vererbung implementieren. Dann weißt du, was der Unterschied ist! Wenn du immer noch nicht drauf gekommen bist, dann werde ich deine Frage beantworten.

Gruß
erkan


----------



## Kulabac (14. Mai 2007)

Ich denke auch selber rausfinden bringt da den meisten Lerneffekt 

Installier dir am besten Eclipse und nutz seine "Korrekturfunktion" wenn Fehler beim Implementieren der Interfaces auftreten. So siehst du, welche Methoden/Interfaces wo benutzt werden.


----------

